# Willard 6/18



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

If you fish Willard Bay much, you know how fickle it can be. I hit it often early in the season and, like everybody else, I've had good days and I've been skunked a few times. Well, okay, many times. Today wasn't just a good day - it was an outstanding day.

Me and Miss Kate hit the water at 6:30 am and by 9:30, we were back at the marina with a mess of fish. We limited out on walleye and released several others.

Miss Kate's been having a hard time of it lately and she's been in a nasty funk. But check out this smile.










We released the 3 biggest eyes, including a 27 inch hen that Miss Kate caught. But we still had more fish than we know what to do with. Time for a fish fry, eh!










My least favorite part of any fishing trip is cleaning the fish and that's especially true with walleye and wipers. Add to that the embarrassing fact that on this occasion, I forgot my knife. Know how hard it is to open these fish with a 1" blade on my key chain?










Everybody I saw was catching fish. But FWIW, we were trolling around and over the island with shad raps. I fished blue over silver and Miss Kate fished with a crawdad pattern. One helpful hint I can offer, we found that trolling slow produced no hits at all. But moving at a relatively fast clip, 3-3 1/2 mph produced consistent strikes. Actually, I was surprised that the eyes were so eager to take a bait at that speed.

And yup, the North Marina is still closed.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like an awesome morning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello Fin. 
Good to read a report of yours.

That's a nice catch you have there. Way to go.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome catch. This reservoir seems to give me a kick in the ass almost every trip. Looks like you found the spots though.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What a nice day; wish I could time it like that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report, Finnegan! Those are some great looking fish, especially Miss Kate's. Wow!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! If my eyes serve me correct, my favorite part of this post is your right hip on the second picture!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow! What a day! Sounds like you've put in some work there & deserved a great one like this though, congrats


----------

